# I Found a Pigeon in my Yard, I Need Help?



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

I found a pigeon in my backyard that can't fly. I dont know what to do
with it. I dont know anything about birds. I'm really hoping someone lives in my area that knows how to care for it? If anyone lives in Macomb or St. Clair County please contact me back.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Macomb or S. Clair county...where ???? what state ? what country, for that matter ?

OK...can you catch it in a net or sheet or something of that sort ? If it cannot fly, it may still try to hop-fly and will still try to get away from you. It can scuttle about and run faster than you may think...evasion is the pigeon's best defense, and they are quite good at it.

The trick is to corner it someplace, move close slowly, and drop the sheet or net over it from above or at an angle...it may either try to slip under your catch along the ground, or jump over your catch attempt.

try not to grab it by the legs....you could accidentally break them. You could momentarily hold it by the tailfeathers while securing it.

He will likely flap like crazy...not to worry. When you catch it, bring it's wings back close to it's body. Bring the bird close to you, as you would cradle a baby.

Once you catch it, you will be surprised that it will become passive. *unlike other bird species, they will not try to attack you back or put up a big struggle to escape once you have a firm but careful grip *of their body.

Find a box or cage with a top, lid or door. Put him in. Put in newspaper or a clean towel or rag. *Do not worry about touching him directly....contrary to popular and very innacurate belief, pigeons aren't "dirty" or "disease-carrying".* As with any animal, just wash your hands and perhaps change your shirt afterwards.

If you can get some seed, put some in there as well. he will calm down. then we can take it from there.

Not a great idea to call animal care or spca off the bat...they might have the tendency to just collect an injured feral and put it down.

Keep us posted. & give more info on where you are, we can perhaps dial-up someone in your area.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kabtsb said:


> I found a pigeon in my backyard that can't fly. I dont know what to do
> with it. I dont know anything about birds. I'm really hoping someone lives in my area that knows how to care for it? If anyone lives in Macomb or St. Clair County please contact me back.


Where is Macomb/St. Clair County? 
First of all, if the bird can't fly, can you bring it inside somewhere safe? Got a box, an old cage, a pet carrier? Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Michigan...yes ????*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jaye said:


> *Michigan...yes ????*


There are such places in MI. Maybe.............Is this bird banded by any chance? There's quite a few pigeon flyers in that area.


----------



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

Your right I live in Michigan, We did catch it with a net, We dont have a cage but I have it in a box right now. We gave it bird food and it chowed, we also gave it water and it drank alot. I was surprised. Thanks for the information! If anyone in my area wants it to take care of please let me know.


----------



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

Also when you say branded, does that mean like a bracelet around its ankle?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you take and post a picture of the bird?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

kabtsb said:


> Also when you say branded, does that mean like a bracelet around its ankle?


Yep. They usually have numbers and letters on at least one of them if there are two different ones.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

kabtsb said:


> Also when you say branded, does that mean like a bracelet around its ankle?


Thanks for helping this pigeon. Yes, banded means they have a bracelet-like band around the ankle. It may have numbers and/or letters on it. Does he have a band?


----------



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I dont know how to do that?


----------



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Thanks for helping this pigeon. Yes, banded means they have a bracelet-like band around the ankle. It may have numbers and/or letters on it. Does he have a band?


No he doesn't have a band. If you found this pigeon how would you take care of it? I feel bad keeping it in a box. I gave it food and water, there's not much else I can do for it is there?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, there's no problem with keeping it in a box. Have you heard it squeak or make any other sounds? Can you tell if he seems too thin? Have you seen any wounds or anything else that would seem out of the ordinary?

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He is probably a feral (wild) pigeon that is injured or sick. Don't worry, you can't get sick from them. We will have to wait and see if any Michigan members get online tonight and read this. It's very easy to care for a pigeon that needs immediate care, so don't panic.  A box is a perfectly safe place for him, as well as being cozy and comfortable. 

Do you have a heating pad? If so, you can put it on low and put a towel over it for him to sit on. That will help a lot in his recovery. If you don't have a heating pad, you can use an old sock, fill it up with uncooked rice, and microwave it until warm. Wrap a towel around it and put it next to him. 

He will probably not recognize seed, as wild pigeons often don't eat seed. Do you have any dog food or dog biscuits? The easiest thing to do in this case is to soak some dog food or biscuits until soft, then put pieces of it in his beak. He will automatically swallow it and it's not difficult to do at all.

You can put a bowl of water in for him to drink from, with a small pinch of salt and sugar in it if you have some. You can gently dip his beak into the water and this will usually trigger them to drink. Pigeons suck water up through their beak like we use a straw.

More members will be on who may be in your area, or know of wildlife centers that would take him. So just get him settled for tonight and keep checking back here. Please ask any other questions you can think of.

PS) I sent private messages to some of our Michigan members to see if they are near you. So keep checking back.


----------



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Well, there's no problem with keeping it in a box. Have you heard it squeak or make any other sounds? Can you tell if he seems too thin? Have you seen any wounds or anything else that would seem out of the ordinary?
> 
> Pidgey


I haven't heard it make any noises, it doesn't seem to thin and theres no wounds on him that I can see. He looks pretty healthy, but I can tell that his right wing looks a little different than his left. So I think that its his right wing that is injured.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you feel the bones of the right wing and compare them to the left wing to see if there's any swelling, pronounced looseness or anything like that?

Pidgey


----------



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

I do have a heating pad, I will do that. He is drinking water and eating bird food, so i'm happy about that. I will try the dog food and see if he likes that also. Thanks for the help ! I will check back in the morning, cuz I have to get some sleep I have to be to work early. Thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## kabtsb (Jun 28, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Can you feel the bones of the right wing and compare them to the left wing to see if there's any swelling, pronounced looseness or anything like that?
> 
> Pidgey


I felt both his wings and the right one does seem to be swelled some.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK...well, thank you for bringing him in and feeding him, giving him a secure and safe place. If he is eating and seems alert...then all of that is great news.

I would recommend that you try to take a very good look at him one more time...se if there are any scabs or open wounds or blood or dried blood. May not be obvious when his wings are closed, so you may hav to handle him and raise his wings to see his body underneath.

I say this only because, if he was the victim of an attack and he actually got cut or scratched or bitten....then that adds an entirely new dimesnsion to how he needs to be treated..and we need to know this. So if you can check that out again.....

If there's any way you can post a photo of him, maybe one shot from the side and one from above...so we can see what the wing is doing..that would be good info.

As was said, don't feel bad for having him confined. He needed to be confined...if a pigeon cannot fly...they cannot survive in the wild. So if you hadn't brought him in...he would have died eventually.... and probably very slowly, sadly and painfully. So, thank you for securing him.

Keep leaving him food and water. The heating pad is great...just make sure he is not in direct contact w/ the plastic covering. Warmth is good for an injured bird....it is supportive care which helps them when hurt.

Hopefully we can find some members near you...and if not...we can find a wildcare facility nearby which has a policy of treating injured pigeons (and not putting them down).

Keep us posted. You have done a great thing already ! Sleep well....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He might be grounded due to an illness like Paratyphoid (don't worry--you're safe, as that would be pigeon-specific). Some things that are common for them to get can cause an arthritis-like condition in a major joint, wing joints being the most common. It might turn out that he needs a course of antibiotic therapy with something like a Trimethoprim/Sulfa drug or a Fluoroquinolone like Ciprofloxacin (Enrofloxacin is the veterinary equivalent).

Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Kab...what's up...any more news ...?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Kabtsb,
There is a fine vet clinic in your area that will tend to wild animals including birds. Give them a call at: 586-416-8800, if you think the bird needs medical attention. Be sure they understand it's a 'found' wild bird as that may effect charges, etc. Maybe the birds just needs some down time to heal.

here is their website: http://www.parkway-animal-hospital.com

I am not far from you, in Oakland County, and I know of a wildlife rehabber close by (me) who will take this bird if you need someone to take over its care. I'd offer myself but..the inn is full right now...REALLY full, though I hate to say it. 

Send me your phone # by private message or email through this website, if you want to try and arrange something like that, or if I can help.


----------

